# Best fly rod for saugeye, bass, etc.?



## DrewJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Because my fly fishing has been limited to steelhead, I need some guidance on what set up to purchase for chasing some of the fish here in Central Ohio. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Drew J


----------



## DrewJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Let me rephrase this, what weight rod and reel would be best? I have a good idea which brands are best.

Drew J.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I use a 3wt for panfish/trout and a 6wt for everything else, Carp, SM, LM, etc. I like to throw larger flies so I string up the 6 with a Bass Taper. 
As for saugeye flies, try anything that resembles a minnow - Gummy or Mallard Flank work well. 
SM- craws, buggers, minnows, poppers all work.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

So far I've enjoyed a 5 weight as an everything rod. It's ready for steelhead (not ideal, but ready ) it's got the power for most bass fishing, i've never felt a saugeye pull harder than my biggest fly rod bass (so that'll be fine too). 

The weight is almost irrelevant, really. Big fly? Big line to keep it moving and beat the wind --> big weight rod. You're really not gonna have a weight issue with anything from 5-6 wt for those targets, just base it on your fly weight. I like the less powerful rods but I've always been an ultralight fisherman and never found a need to throw a fly bigger than 2" anyway, and my 5 wt can do that oh so well


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

depends on the water and how you plan on tageting the fish. in smaller creeks I like to throw small poppers and will often throw a 4wt, and somtimes a 3wt. however, if I am fishing for bigger smallies in bigger water, gmr, lmr, up north if you did the grand; central the hocking or the scioto ect. a 9-9.5ft fast action 6wt, that is also what I throw for eyes. 6-10lb maxima tippet and have a sink tip attatment or extra spool ready if your water may have the need. as for lines, stick with a floating bass taper or general wieght forward, rio clouser is great, SA gpx, ect.
if your fishing for largemouth and plan on throwing the big divers and poppers, go with a 7-8wt if you are planning on that exclusivly, but the six will do it if its only occasional


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

If you have a steelhead rod already then that can be used well for bass. But get a 3 wt and go after bluegills! Its the best fun you can get and if you tangle into a double digit gill then you will have a battle! For size comparision nothing can beat! Anything over 11 inches are beast on steriods!


----------

